# Where to buy Ferts?



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

So where does everyone buy there dry ferts now that Rex Grigg is undependable (health issues).

- Brad


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/

This is all I've ever used, a little more user friendly than other sites.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

+1.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

+2.

And cheaper than most other sources too.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

chagovatoloco said:


> http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/
> 
> This is all I've ever used, a little more user friendly than other sites.


Cool thanks that's exactly what I needed.

- Brad


----------



## sooja (Oct 8, 2008)

Any ideas on a Canadian distributor?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

sooja said:


> Any ideas on a Canadian distributor?


I believe aquariumfertilizer ships to Canada.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

+3

Though I've only ordered from them once so far. 

Did I miss something about Rex Grigg? Hope he is doing well.

Todd


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> +3
> 
> Though I've only ordered from them once so far.
> 
> ...


I know from other forums that he's been in and out of the
hospital this year and that he's not doing allot right now
and the business is suffering (people not getting orders 
and he's refunding money) but other than that I don't 
know specifics.

- Brad


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

sooja said:


> Any ideas on a Canadian distributor?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html Look under Where can I get the chemicals.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Another great place is from Orlando at Greenleaf. He ships VERY quickly and his prices are competitive.


----------



## stagger19 (Nov 19, 2007)

I second Green Leaf also. I recently purchased my dry ferts from them as well as a few previous orders and have been very satisfied with there service!!!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Another great place is from Orlando at Greenleaf. He ships VERY quickly and his prices are competitive.


Hi Tex Gal,

Just curious what you are comparing that competitive pricing to? Here's what I find looking at the two websites. Please correct me if I'm missing something:

Green Leaf:
Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4): $4.99 for 1/2 pound

www.aquariumfertilizers.com:
Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4): $5.00 for 1 pound

**************************
Green Leaf:
Plantex CSM+B: $10.00 for 1/2 Pound

www.aquariumfertilizers.com:
Plantex CSM+B: $12.00 / 1 Pound

**************************
Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Sulfate, GH Booster, and Iron Chelate are identical in price from each place.

**************************

(I am not affiliated with www.aquariumfertilizers.com, just a satisfied customer.)


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

This people are quite expensive. Any one knows where to buy ingredients for substrate fertilization?


----------



## wschalle (Jan 26, 2005)

+1 green leaf, Orlando rocks.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

agreed with rich. i chose aquariumfertilizers.com because they were cheaper. 1 lb of dry ferts will go a long way.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I bought mine from [aquariumfertilizers.com] on Monday and had them by Friday.

I did buy a 'Dazs CO2 Diffuser' from [greenleafaquariums.com] on Friday they
have some great looking C02 equipment.

- Brad


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php

Has my vote, and living in Cali has it perks, love getting ferts in 1-2days.


----------

